# do i needa frame for my 8x3x3?? help



## adam1120 (May 16, 2011)

okay getting the last few dollar together to build the tank i was wondering do i need a frame for the enclsoure? its indoor too


----------



## Orion (May 16, 2011)

I am putting the final touches on my 8x4x4 and I did not use a frame. I used 3/4 pressed pine and its light enough to move by myself and sturdy enough not to flex. EDIT Birch used not pressed pine.


----------



## adam1120 (May 16, 2011)

How did ur cost total? Can u put pics? Thanks u too


----------



## james.w (May 16, 2011)

If you plan on stacking anything on it, I would frame it.


----------



## adam1120 (May 16, 2011)

im proly not gunna stack it but i dont now for sure maybe a 40 breeder for my beardie but not much weight but i dont wanna risk it falling on my lil baby tegu


----------



## Toby_H (May 16, 2011)

I used 2x4s to frame my 8' x 3' but it has a 125 gal aquarium (full of water) on top of it...

Personally I would frame an enclosure with 2x2s just to ensure it's a solid build... but I would avoid using 2x4s unnecessarily as they increase the weight quickly.


----------

